# Tannenbaum in C



## Cherry07 (16. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

habe eine Aufgabe bekommen zu C-Programmierung, die ich als Anfänger nicht recht lösen kann.
Aufgabenstellung:
Es soll ein C-Programm geschrieben werden, welches eine Zahl einliest und dann einen Tannenbaum der Größe n ausdruckt - ohne Verwendung von Reihungen.
Thanks.

Gruß
cherry07
Hier mal der Code den ich bisher habe:


```
# include <stdio.h>
# include <stdlib.h>

int main ()
{
    int n;
    int z;
    int spalte;
    int zn;
    int zeile;
    zeile = 1;
    zn=2*n;
    
    printf("Geben eine natuerliche Zahl fuer n ein: ");
    scanf("%d", &n);
    do{
     for (spalte = 1; spalte < n; spalte ++)
          printf(".");
     if (spalte == n)
          printf("*");
          printf("\n");   
    }while(zeile<=zn);
    
    system("pause");
    return 0;
}
```


----------



## Hillkorn (16. Januar 2008)

Cherry07 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> Es soll ein C-Programm geschrieben werden, welches eine Zahl einliest und dann einen Tannenbaum der Größe n ausdruckt - ohne Verwendung von Reihungen.
> Thanks.



wie meinst das mit reihungen?
hoffe hau da nix von c++ rein da ich c allein noch nicht benutzt hab :/


EDIT/////////////////////
Hier denke mal so sollst du das haben

```
# include <stdio.h>
# include <stdlib.h>

int main ()
{
    int n;
    int z;
    int spalte;
    int zn;
    int zeile;
    zeile = 1;
    zn=2*n;
    
    printf("Geben eine natuerliche Zahl fuer n ein: ");
    scanf("%d", &n);
    zn = n;
     for (zeile = 1; zeile < n; zeile+=2)
         {
         
         for(z=0;z<zn/2;z++)
            printf(" ");
         for(spalte = 0; spalte < zeile; spalte++)
            {
            if((spalte!=0) && (spalte<zeile-1))
               printf(".");
            if(spalte==0 || spalte== zeile-1)
               printf("*");
            }
     /*if (spalte == n)
          printf("*");*/
          printf("\n");
          zn -= 2;
          }
    
    system("pause");
    return 0;
}
```


----------

